# Asus P8H61-M PRO replacement



## Slick.User (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,

I bought ASUS Desktop PC Essentio CM6730-06 Intel Core i5 2320 a long time ago. Recently I cannot boot up my Windows so I think my motherboard is dead.

When I look it up, it using Asus P8H61-M PRO motherboard. 

I'm trying to replace the MB so can I get my system up and running again. Since my old MB used LGA 1155. I searched on Newegg for a compatible. Will this system work?

ASUS P8H67-M PRO (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Or do you have recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 3, 2016)

That refurb says right in the description, no I/O shield or anything else...I would look for something that includes this!


----------



## beers (Oct 4, 2016)

Slick.User said:


> Recently I cannot boot up my Windows


What exactly happens when you try to boot Windows?


----------



## Slick.User (Oct 4, 2016)

beers said:


> What exactly happens when you try to boot Windows?



It will not boot up into BIOS or Windows. It's all blank screen.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 4, 2016)

Did you do anything prior to it doing this?  Usually signs of a hardware issue.  Either faulty ram, hard drive, loose power connection on cpu plug.   Hopefully you didn't try updating bios before this happened?


----------



## Slick.User (Oct 4, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Did you do anything prior to it doing this?  Usually signs of a hardware issue.  Either faulty ram, hard drive, loose power connection on cpu plug.   Hopefully you didn't try updating bios before this happened?



My system got auto upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8.0. Then my system was acting up, it will not boot into Windows or come up. I can power up and boot into Windows 1 in 10 try. My first thought was the Graphic card, so I replace it. It was working fine for awhile then it happen again. So I update MB BIOS, not sure I update it successful or not. Now I cannot it get to boot or go into BIOS setting. 

I tried to update this P8H61-M PRO BIOS 4802 from Asus.

Now I'm trying to replace the MB. Not sure what is the next step I can do. Thanks.


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 4, 2016)

Slick.User said:


> My system got auto upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8.0. Then my system was acting up, it will not boot into Windows or come up. I can power up and boot into Windows 1 in 10 try. My first thought was the Graphic card, so I replace it. *It was working fine for awhile then it happen again. So I update MB BIOS, not sure I update it successful or not. Now I cannot it get to boot or go into BIOS setting. *
> 
> I tried to update this P8H61-M PRO BIOS 4802 from Asus.
> 
> Now I'm trying to replace the MB. Not sure what is the next step I can do. Thanks.



You can pretty much assume that the BIOS update failed.. do you recall what version it was? Can you get into BIOS at all...POST screen show? anything?

EDIT: nevermind I see the number you posted.

Have you tried to roll back the driver? or tried a different version?

Have you tried to boot up without GPU installed and just off the motherboard>?


----------



## Slick.User (Oct 4, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> You can pretty much assume that the BIOS update failed.. do you recall what version it was? Can you get into BIOS at all...POST screen show? anything?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind I see the number you posted.
> 
> ...



I cannot get into BIOS setting. Boot without GPU, how do I do that? Do not plug in the graphic card?

Thanks.


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 4, 2016)

Slick.User said:


> I cannot get into BIOS setting. Boot without GPU, how do I do that? Do not plug in the graphic card?
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah you bet, just unplug the dedicated GPU and plug the cable into the back of the motherboard directly.


----------



## Slick.User (Oct 4, 2016)

I have to take debug more later the next couple of weeks.

Do you guys have any recommendation for MB that will be compatible with my system ASUS Desktop PC Essentio CM6730-06 Intel Core i5 2320?


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 5, 2016)

Slick.User said:


> I have to take debug more later the next couple of weeks...



???


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you don't replace it with an OEM motherboard, you'll have problems with OS reactivation. Contact asus for exact replacement motherboard.


----------



## Slick.User (Nov 23, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah you bet, just unplug the dedicated GPU and plug the cable into the back of the motherboard directly.



Hi,

I unplug the System #1 GPU, I still see nothing. I take this System #1 GPU and place it in another working system (System #2). I was able to boot to Windows on System #2 with GPU #1.

System #1 CPU fan is on though.

Anything else I should try?

Thanks.


----------



## Laquer Head (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't even know what your talking about anymore.


----------



## Slick.User (Nov 23, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> I don't even know what your talking about anymore.



My non-working system #1 cannot boot to Windows. Original I thought it was a graphic card cause the issue so I took it out to test alone. It doesn't go to the BIOS.
But the CPU fan is running.

Look like right now it is the MB issue.


----------



## computerpal (Dec 7, 2016)

sorry, i know this is random but can anybody help me with how to start a new thread here, i can only reply to people but dont know how to start a question of my own?? 
p.s. I'm new here


----------



## Slick.User (Dec 7, 2016)

computerpal said:


> sorry, i know this is random but can anybody help me with how to start a new thread here, i can only reply to people but dont know how to start a question of my own??
> p.s. I'm new here



Click in any forum suck as http://www.computerforum.com/forums/motherboards.6/.. "Post New Thread" button top right...


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 7, 2016)

Clear the CMOS from the motherboard by removing the little watch style battery.  Hold down the computer power button with wall switch off and the power cable plugged in.  Wait 30 seconds.  Replace battery and power up.  Try and enter the BIOS and load default settings (usually F5).  Restart saving the changes.  Enter BIOS again, ensure all your settings are correct.

If that doesn't work look at this document on page 2-3 at the bottom.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...ual.zip?_ga=1.188073192.1508573660.1481097027


----------



## Agent Smith (Dec 7, 2016)

"My system got auto upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8.0. Then my system was acting up."








Or you indeed jacked up the BIOS. +1 for Gigabyte's dual BIOS feature. Don't think ASUS has that. At least I haven't seen it. Though I don't pay attention to ASUS MOBOs.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 7, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> Clear the CMOS from the motherboard by removing the little watch style battery.  Hold down the computer power button with wall switch off and the power cable plugged in.  Wait 30 seconds.  Replace battery and power up.  Try and enter the BIOS and load default settings (usually F5).  Restart saving the changes.  Enter BIOS again, ensure all your settings are correct.





Agent Smith said:


> "My system got auto upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8.0. Then my system was acting up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asus has it.


----------

